# Sabra and Rodney in Kentucky Shelter-Please give us a home!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://207.218.218.100/dog.jsp?did=1217105318438

*RODNEY AND SABRA HAVE LIVED THEIR WHOLE LIVES IN A PEN!
CAN YOU TAKE US HOME WITH YOU!!
Rodney has 7 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2008-10-15 Reason for euthanasia: Space *
email Rodney to a Friend | Printer Friendly

Rodney

Breed: Golden Retriever (mix breed)
Age: Young adult
Gender: Male 
Size: Large
altered, hasShots, 

Shelter: Ohio County Animal Shelter 
1582 Country Club Lane 
Hartford, KY
Shelter dog ID: Rodney
Contact tel: 270-298-4499 
Contact name: Gloria 
Contact email: [email protected]

About Rodney Rodney and his sister, Sabra, have spent their whole lives in a pen. When their mother gave birth, the children in the family begged the parents to let them keep two puppies. The parents ?got rid? of the mom and the rest of the pups. Since the family was away from home at work and school, the puppies were moved to the grandmother's home and placed in a pen behind the house. Rodney and Sabra are now a year old, and no one wants them anymore. They have been fed, given fresh water, had a dog house, and received vaccines, but they never had companionship or known what it is like to be part of a family. Rodney is neutered. If you have a loving home where Rodney can be a friend and companion, instead of just an unwanted cast-off, please contact the shelter by e-mail. Rodney and his sister are still living in the same pen where they grew up. Although it is not an ideal living situation for them, it is a safer alternative than being brought to an overcrowded shelter. You may fill out a preadoption application for Rodney by clicking the link on our home page: www.ockayanimals.petfinder.com . Rodney is eligible for a special reduced adoption fee to a QUALIFIED home. 
Don't adopt just because you feel sorry for Rodney! 
Adoption should be a well thought out decision, it's a lifetime commitment.

Sabra has 7 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2008-10-15 Reason for euthanasia: Space 

email Sabra to a Friend | Printer Friendly

* Sabra

Breed: Golden Retriever (mix breed)
Age: Young adult
Gender: Female 
Size: Large
altered, hasShots, 

Shelter: Ohio County Animal Shelter 
1582 Country Club Lane 
Hartford, KY
Shelter dog ID: Sabra
Contact tel: 270-298-4499 
Contact name: Gloria 
Contact email: [email protected]
http://207.218.218.100/dog.jsp?did=1217105061882*
About Sabra Sabra and her brother, Rodney, have spent their whole lives in a pen. When their mother gave birth, the children in the family begged the parents to let them keep two puppies. The parents ?got rid? of the mom and the rest of the pups. Since the family was away from home at work and school, the puppies were moved to the grandmother's home and placed in a pen behind the house. Sabra and Rodney are now a year old, and no one wants them anymore. They have been fed, given fresh water, had a dog house, and received vaccines, but they never had companionship or known what it is like to be part of a family. Sabra is spayed. If you have a loving home where Sabra can be a friend and companion, instead of just an unwanted cast-off, please contact the shelter by e-mail. Sabra and her brother are still living in the same pen where they grew up. Although it is not an ideal living situation for them, it is a safer alternative than being brought to an overcrowded shelter. You may fill out a preadoption application for Sabra by clicking the link on our home page: www.ockayanimals.petfinder.com . Sabra is eligible for a special reduced adoption
*
**I emld. GRRAND in KY-praying they will save them.*


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what beauties, hope they find a suitable home with parents dedicated to training...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

They're both beautiful dogs! Is there a group around there that takes mixed breed goldens?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom: I'm not sure about a group that takes mixed breed goldens, but I emld. GRRAND and a couple of people I know in KY but no luck.

I believe there is a list on here that takes Mixed Breeds in General Golden Ret. Rescue Section.
If you can can you please email some for them. Any Mixed Breed Rescue would work-doesn't have to be Gold. Ret
I'll be at work all day-and can't do much. My job gets in the way of this!!

Think this is the list:

World wide Golden Rescue listing 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=12679


USA Golden Rescues

Local Rescues Main - A great list of Golden Rescues in all states of the USA


Other USA rescues not in the GRCA listing


Dirk's Fund - Golden Retriever Rescue: St. Louis, MO - Missouri

Midlands Golden Retriever Rescue - South Carolina


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Possible Rescue*

We heard from Carol at Almost Heaven in WV.
She might be able to take Sabra and Rodney.

Tomorrow, Goldie, now named Cody, from Estill Shelter in KY is going to her!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got an email*

A friend just emld. me about Avery, a Golden Ret. here:

Avery Hartford KY golden retriever has two days to live 

Avery
http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...ontact=&name=&shelterid=KY117&sort=&preview=1

Avery has 2 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2008-11-07 Reason for euthanasia: Space

Breed: Golden Retriever (mix breed)
Age: Adult
Gender: Female 
Size: Medium
housebroken, 

Shelter: Ohio County Animal Shelter 
1582 Country Club Lane 
Hartford, KY
Shelter dog ID: 1848
Contact tel: 270-298-4499 
Contact name: Gloria 
Contact email: [email protected]

About Avery Avery is a quiet girl who is still trying to figure out how she ended up in the shelter. She likes to go out for walks and is friendly and loving. She gets along well with people and other dogs. Avery is about one-year-old. She will be a great friend and companion for a family with kids.



*Note: I was looking at Avery and saw that Sabra and Rodney, two GOlden REt. Mixes are still there.
I emld. the shelter asking if Avery, Sabra and Rodney still need help.
*

http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...ontact=&name=&shelterid=KY117&sort=&preview=1

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11525869
Rodney and his sister, Sabra, have spent their whole lives in a pen. When their mother gave birth, the children in the family begged the parents to let them keep two puppies. The parents “got rid” of the mom and the rest of the pups. Since the family was away from home at work and school, the puppies were moved to the grandmother's home and placed in a pen behind the house. Rodney and Sabra are now a year old, and no one wants them anymore. They have been fed, given fresh water, had a dog house, and received vaccines, but they never had companionship or known what it is like to be part of a family. Rodney is neutered. If you have a loving home where Rodney can be a friend and companion, instead of just an unwanted cast-off, please contact the shelter by e-mail. Rodney and his sister are still living in the same pen where they grew up. Although it is not an ideal living situation for them, it is a safer alternative than being brought to an overcrowded shelter. You may fill out a preadoption application for Rodney by clicking the link on our home page: www.ockayanimals.petfinder.com . Rodney is eligible for a special reduced adoption fee to a QUALIFIED home

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
Ohio County Animal Shelter 
Hartford, KY 
270-298-4499 

[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. the shelter to ask about Avery, Sabra, and Rodney*

I emld. the shelter to ask if Avery, Sabra and Rodney still need rescue and they never answered.:uhoh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld. GRRAND about Avery and Sabra and Rodney*

I emld GRRAND about Avery, Sabra and Rodney.
Just saw on Petfinder that Avery got adopted.
Not sure if Sabra and Rodney are really still there or they haven't updated their website. I emld. the shelter to ask about them, but never get an answer.


----------

